# How to code Treatment for ingrown nails



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 6, 2008)

Doc notes that he "Relieved Pressure of Ingrown Toenail". Is the code 11765 (Wedge Excision) the only code for treating ingrown nails?


----------



## mbort (Aug 6, 2008)

no there are several codes dealing with the nails.  Please see the 11719-11765 series.


----------

